# Help



## enaj (Mar 9, 2006)

can any of you guys tell me roughly how much for ivf with ed abroad?? just been told prob wont be able to concieve as fsh high as peri menopausal am lost now just need to research my options


----------



## Ali40 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Enaj

Join the club my FSH too high as well so going for ED at Institue Marques in Barcelona - rough cost is 10,000 Euros (not sure what the exchange rate is at the moment), then plus the cost of travelling and staying there.  I think other places come in a bit cheaper but we know people that have used this clinic sucessfully so have opted to use it.  Also they have no wait for ED, where as in this country it can be up to 2 years.

Hope of use

Alison ....


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi enaj - and welcome to this thread

you might find this helpful where costs have been discussed before

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50427.0.html

also come and join us on the abroadies general thread - there are lots of currently going for IVF -DE; have been, going again etc, where you will find extra information, support, advice etc


----------

